# Race for the Green Jersey



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

After today's stage Cavendish is just barely holding on to the green jersey. It's like I predicted that Thor would end up in green and Cav has nothing in uphill and technical sprints. All it takes is Cavendish to be out of another sprint and Thor will take it. Just goes to show the green isn't about the guy who wins the most sprints, but is consistently in the top of the pack for sprints.

1 Mark Cavendish (GBr) Team Columbia - HTC 106 pts
2 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Cervelo Test Team 105 
3 Gerald Ciolek (Ger) Team Milram 66 
4 Tyler Farrar (USA) Garmin - Slipstream 54 
5 Fabian Cancellara (Swi) Team Saxo Bank 53 
6 Jose Joaquin Rojas Gil (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne 53 
7 Oscar Freire Gomez (Spa) Rabobank 47 
8 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) BBOX Bouygues Telecom 41 
9 Romain Feillu (Fra) Agritubel 39


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

TheDon said:


> Just goes to show the green isn't about the guy who wins the most sprints, but is consistently in the top of the pack for sprints.


You are so right. For all the spectacle of Cav's wins, he's just barely hanging on to the lead. 

This is what makes the Green Jersey special. The winner has to animate the race right up to the last day.Remember McEwen and Cooke leaning on each other as they crossed the line in Paris in 2003? 

Now polka dots, not so special, IMHO.

JSR


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

JSR said:


> Remember McEwen and Cooke leaning on each other as they crossed the line in Paris in 2003?
> JSR


That was an epic battle for green and an epic sprint on the champs

Edit: the name of the guy who took that sprint in front of Robbie and Baden as they clashed escapes me


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I predicted that Cav would win today. I was wrong.
I predict he'll win the Green Jersey. I can't be wrong twice can I? ;-)


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I predict Cav will not be in green tomorrow. Not a terribly difficult prediction when all of tomorrow's intermediate sprints are on uphills.

I have my doubts about Cav making it to Paris.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jorgy said:


> I predict Cav will not be in green tomorrow. Not a terribly difficult prediction when all of tomorrow's intermediate sprints are on uphills.
> 
> I have my doubts about Cav making it to Paris.


not sure you will see thor punch it on those climbs either..... 
Who would fight to avoid a group of nobodies in the GC go up the road? not cervelo who is protecting sastre


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

den bakker said:


> not sure you will see thor punch it on those climbs either.....
> Who would fight to avoid a group of nobodies in the GC go up the road? not cervelo who is protecting sastre


Yea, you're probably right. But two lousy stinkin' points.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Farrar is hurting after today's crash. The team says that none of his ribs are broken but that's gotta affect things.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> not sure you will see thor punch it on those climbs either.....
> Who would fight to avoid a group of nobodies in the GC go up the road? not cervelo who is protecting sastre


Even with a break, there may be points left for the peleton to fight over. It certainly won't be the same effort or drama as if there is no break.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

JSR said:


> Remember McEwen and Cooke leaning on each other as they crossed the line in Paris in 2003?












!


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

I hope Cav makes it to Paris and is challenging for the Green Jersey; would be way cool if it came down to the last day say against Thor (Thor will smash!).


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Lance already has the green won.


In the extremely slim chance I am wrong, Thor looks like runner up. He is a past winner and no one else that is close has the experience or speed. Friere is outside possibility. Cavendish may make it to Paris but he will lose too much on moderate stages.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Kristatos said:


> That was an epic battle for green and an epic sprint on the champs
> 
> Edit: the name of the guy who took that sprint in front of Robbie and Baden as they clashed escapes me


Wasn't it the french sprinter? can't remember his name either.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Wasn't it the french sprinter? can't remember his name either.


Jean-Patrick Nazon


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

DZfan14 said:


> Farrar is hurting after today's crash. The team says that none of his ribs are broken but that's gotta affect things.



I missed today's race but heard about him crashing. Did he go down in the Boonen pile?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nate said:


> Even with a break, there may be points left for the peleton to fight over. It certainly won't be the same effort or drama as if there is no break.


there are points to top 3 at the intermediate sprints. I doubt Thor will break top 30 at the finish line.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

saird said:


> !


Nice pic, Saird! Aftger 21 days in the saddle they looked like two drunken sailors on a Saturday night. Classic.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I missed today's race but heard about him crashing. Did he go down in the Boonen pile?


No. He went down in the Mick Rogers pile. Rogers was bleeding a fair bit around the shorts and looked really shaken up, but Farrar hopped up and jumped back on the bike, looking as though nothing was wrong besides a little road rash.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

yep farrar looked fine, haussler looked average, rogers looked terrible (i doubt he will finish the tour)


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

JohnnyChance said:


> Jean-Patrick Nazon


Yeah that's it. Probably didn't remember as I don't think he did much ever after that.

Boonen is definitely the man to beat in the tattered jersey competition this year. He hit the deck again today.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

WELL DONE HUSHOVD... he leading by 5 points for the green jesey over cav.. wad a great comeback for him.. he climbed well..


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Thor*



j3fri said:


> WELL DONE HUSHOVD... he leading by 5 points for the green jesey over cav.. wad a great comeback for him.. he climbed well..


GO MAN GO!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Green goes to Steady Eddie/Jack of All Trades all rounders. 
This is Cav's weakness, he just isn't a strong enough climber.
When he's older and has lost his speed, he can re-invent himself and develop into more of an all rounder - for now stage wins are all that matter to him. 
Thor probably has him beat in the race for Green.

At the end of this Tour, both will go home happy.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Yesterday, Thor conceded the Green to Cav on Versus. I think he is worried that there are not enough hard stages this year.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

albert owen said:


> Green goes to Steady Eddie/Jack of All Trades all rounders.
> This is Cav's weakness, he just isn't a strong enough climber.
> When he's older and has lost his speed, he can re-invent himself and develop into more of an all rounder - for now stage wins are all that matter to him.
> Thor probably has him beat in the race for Green.
> ...



Yep... Tomorrow and Paris are Cav's last chances to take back and hold onto the green. With the Alps Thor might actually have the better shot which is amazing considering how many stages Cav has and might win. This Tour seems to feature an unusually high number of flat stages that favor Cav so if he can't be in green in Paris I'm not sure that he ever will unless he becomes more of an all around racer like you mentioned.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Great riding by Thor up those climbs. Deserves his jersey in every way.


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to know if Cav can sprint as well at the end after contesting intermediate sprints. I know last year he said if he went for the smaller sprints, than he wouldn't have enough to cross the finish line first. 
If it comes down to it, I wonder if he can pull it out over Thor, who can sprint a couple times per stage.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

hushovd leading by 18 points.. woot... not sure y cav got penalty today


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

j3fri said:


> hushovd leading by 18 points.. woot... not sure y cav got penalty today


He got a penalty for not holding his line and risking raming thor into the barrier (possibly also injuring spectators).


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

nims said:


> He got a penalty for not holding his line and risking raming thor into the barrier (possibly also injuring spectators).


he still got long way to go to be a great sprinter...... inexperienced showed today i guess...

lucky hushovd didnt crash and extended his lead to 18 now.. so happy


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

j3fri said:


> he still got long way to go to be a great sprinter...... inexperienced showed today i guess...
> 
> lucky hushovd didnt crash and extended his lead to 18 now.. so happy



It looked like Cav/Columbia were hoping to have it all. Cav was looking around hoping he'd cross the line just before Thor without dragging the peloton over the line any faster than necessary trying to preserve Hinacapie's lead even if my seconds or fractions of seconds. 

I do think the green competition is tipping in Thor's favor. Cav will have to do something extra in the Alps and win the final stage in Paris if he's going to beat him.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

j3fri said:


> he still got long way to go to be a great sprinter......


I agree. He isn't fast enough yet. 
4 stage wins in two succesive Tours + several stages in the Giro prove nothing.  

Actually, he was showing experience today - trying to beat Thor without going too fast so as to protect Hincapie. He played rough* and got penalized - fair cop :thumbsup: 

*He's been a track World Champion, so knows all about playing rough.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I rewound the DVR and watched it a few times. He drifted about 9 inches while looking the opposite way at his teammate. It didn't seem like he was doing it on purpose. I doubt anyone would have even noticed except for Thor being all animated about it. Sort of like the NFL and NBA players exaggerating the marginal fouls.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

From what i see Thor should be able to contest the two intermediate sprints today, Cav may be able to get the cat 3 hills could give the big man a nice advantage if he is able to.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

The road narrowed, Cavendish did nothing wrong, it's the rider behinds job to get himself out of danger. Thor is clearly crying hard because he knew he couldn't beat Cavendish fair and square. Absolutely pathetic.
Typical of the organisers and the majority of riders these days it seems, quite a lot of whinging and hand holding going on recently isn't there. I say again, pathetic.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

slowdave said:


> From what i see Thor should be able to contest the two intermediate sprints today, Cav may be able to get the cat 3 hills could give the big man a nice advantage if he is able to.


Nope. A break is going to gobble them up. I doubt he'll get any points today, and Cav certainly will be in the autobus.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

saird said:


> The road narrowed, Cavendish did nothing wrong, it's the rider behinds job to get himself out of danger. Thor is clearly crying hard because he knew he couldn't beat Cavendish fair and square. Absolutely pathetic.
> Typical of the organisers and the majority of riders these days it seems, quite a lot of whinging and hand holding going on recently isn't there. I say again, pathetic.


Apparently you dont know much about the rules, a rider can't force another rider into the barricade. A rider cannot purposefully create a dangerous situation for others. The only pathetic is hating on riders so badly.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

the thing is,cav was sprinting irregularly because he wanted to give hincapie yellow.. tat could be dangerous,can cause a big crash... it was pretty clear cav was not sprinting all out,even have time to look back..


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Coulmbia blew their tour yesterday. The will come out of the tour with the most stage wins, But yesterday soured the tour for them.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

There are two ways of looking at the incident.
Thor went looking for the inside and went for a space that he could see was already closing.
The Commissars saw it as Cav squeezing Thor against the barrier.
Either way, there is no appeal.
Cav has taken it well.
Thor has shown that he's a cry baby who runs to teacher when other boys get nasty.

Which one do you think is the biggest loser in both senses of the term?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i'd say cav is the biggest loser.. he could have easily got the points if he sprint all out but he wanted hincapie to get yellow.. in the end no yellow,no points..


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

albert owen said:


> There are two ways of looking at the incident.
> Thor went looking for the inside and went for a space that he could see was already closing.
> The Commissars saw it as Cav squeezing Thor against the barrier.
> Either way, there is no appeal.
> ...


Well, Columbia has certainly come off as the schoolyard bully in this tour. I guess you're a fan of bullies, no?

Given the commissaries ruled for Thor, it appears he was correct to complain. Why should he suck it up not say anything when someone cheats?


----------



## wheelnut (Apr 8, 2005)

Thor cannot beat Cav in a fair, one on one sprint, he just isn't quick enough. So he resorts to complaining to the refs about something that was not of Cavs doing. 

If you can't beat 'em, cheat 'em.

Well done Cav for taking it like a gent.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*that relegation*

probably ends Cavs shot at green
so one official call effectively takes him out of the competition
I want something a little more dramatic for me to punish someone so severly
to me, to relegate over that move is pretty bush-league

the TdF officials should watch the Stanley Cup
it's the big game, let the boys play


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> the TdF officials should watch the Stanley Cup
> it's the big game, let the boys play



That would have been awesome to see Thor and Cav throw down on the finish line. 

With that said, you can't pull up before the line in a pack sprint and swerve your line. That is dangerous.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no one crashed*

no one was hurt
they killed a guys Green Jersey shot cause somebody complained

remember Bettini taking that guy into the boards?

remember the 90's?

in the 90's Cavs swerve would have been a non issue and Thor's protest would have been considered whining

they wouldn't have relegated him in the Giro either


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> no one was hurt
> they killed a guys Green Jersey shot cause somebody complained
> 
> remember Bettini taking that guy into the boards?
> ...


Not only that, the relegation was a bad call. If you watch the race, Thor was on Cav's wheel until final 20 meters or so. Cav thought Thor was coming on the left of him, he turned his head left, while THor was trying to squeeze through on his right. The barrier on the right was angled such that it created a narrowing.

Bottom line: Cav held his line, he didn't swerve right, and he thought Thor was on his *left*, not right.

Go watch stage 14 highlights and judge for yourself:
http://www.velonews.tv/

Read what twiterrati think:
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=Cav Hushovd


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*oh I agree*



55x11 said:


> Not only that, the relegation was a bad call. If you watch the race, Thor was on Cav's wheel until final 20 meters or so. Cav thought Thor was coming on the left of him, he turned his head left, while THor was trying to squeeze through on his right. The barrier on the right was angled such that it created a narrowing.
> 
> Bottom line: Cav held his line, he didn't swerve right, and he thought Thor was on his *left*, not right.
> 
> ...


I thought nothing of it
it wasn't even 'argy bargy' by my litmus
relegation was absurd and had to be motivated otherwise
Cav handled it like a pro and a gentleman
If I was him I'd save a 'flip the bird' at the judges victory salute for the Champs


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought nothing of it
> it wasn't even 'argy bargy' by my litmus
> relegation was absurd and had to be motivated otherwise
> Cav handled it like a pro and a gentleman
> If I was him I'd save a 'flip the bird' at the judges victory salute for the Champs


Cav is unbeatable so far in sprints, even when the train deliberately goes slow. Green jersey is a consolation prize to Hushovd, who actually admitted that Cav will take the green. I just wish he could earn the green by outsprinting Cav for intermediate points or maybe in Paris, instead of getting this "help" from referees. This is similar to Hushovd/O'Grady/McEwen battle when McEwen lost green due to a single relegation, the one he would otherwise win comfortably.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Hushovd would have won greeen in Paris anyway. By doing it this way he has just devalued his own prize. I hope he enjoys the money.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

albert owen said:


> ...
> Cav has taken it well.
> Thor has shown that he's a cry baby who runs to teacher when other boys get nasty.
> 
> Which one do you think is the biggest loser in both senses of the term?





atpjunkie said:


> ...
> Cav handled it like a pro and a gentleman


Actually Lance handled it like a man, This is what Cav had to say:

_"I hope Thor can sleep at night," said Cavendish. "If it means that much to him, then so be it.

"Thor either thinks so highly of himself that he thinks I was looking out for him or he thinks so highly of my team that the only way he can beat us is to complain like that." _

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/cycling/8158113.stm

I imagine he was crying hysterically while making these comments.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup*



55x11 said:


> Cav is unbeatable so far in sprints, even when the train deliberately goes slow. Green jersey is a consolation prize to Hushovd, who actually admitted that Cav will take the green. I just wish he could earn the green by outsprinting Cav for intermediate points or maybe in Paris, instead of getting this "help" from referees. This is similar to Hushovd/O'Grady/McEwen battle when McEwen lost green due to a single relegation, the one he would otherwise win comfortably.


in any major event you don't want the officials deciding the outcome
it has happened 2x in recent TdFs
which goes handin hand with the tour and their officials thinking they are bigger than the guys turning the pedals
Thor won 1 sprintCav has beat him from the front and from behind
thor will have a hollow victory and my guess is he knows it
they could have warned Cav
they could have dinked him a finishing position, say flip he and Thor's placings on that stage
giving him 0 points is a straight up BS call
kinda unlike a god of thunder to whine isn't it
(and yes I'm from Viking stock)


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

oh well,green jersey was not really the man who always win stages but finish consistently.... i remember there was once tour where zabel was it? he did not win any stages but got green?

but thor won a stage at least...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Contests should be settled by racing. This one has been decided by a committee. 
The only interesting parts of this this year's tour have been the LA Soap Opera and the Race for Green.
Both are now over.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

iamnotfilip said:


> Actually Lance handled it like a man, This is what Cav had to say:
> 
> _"I hope Thor can sleep at night," said Cavendish. "If it means that much to him, then so be it.
> 
> ...


How about the caption on the top picture- "Hushovd (left) successfully complained about Cavendish's riding on Saturday"

haha, that says alot!

The rules should be just like in auto racing, you can block, but only if done in one movement; AND, it is the responsibility of the person passing to make a safe pass. In other words, if Thor wanted to pass, he shouldn't have tried to fit in a space that was barely big enough for him, he should have gone around. He had like 10 seconds to try to go around the other side! Cav. was riding against the barriers, he shouldn't have to move over if someone wants to go there. Why else would he have looked to his left to try to find him. When he didn't see him, he thought he wasn't there, he thought no one was there so he didn't give it his all, DUH!

Maybe watch the final kilometer again, you will see. Thor made a mistake, that's racing. it's always a pain in the arse when someone whines and complains and then gets something out of it that they don't necessarily deserve.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

cav might not even make it to paris.. he got dropped early today... hushovd is climbing comfortably with the pack...


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

'comfortably' with the pack...as in struggling to keep pace, like most sprinters. I think if the team waits on cav, and rallies back to the group, he will have a shot, a very slim shot. 

Back to Friday's sprint; The official that relegated cav. to the back didn't even think twice, according to versus. They said as soon as Thor complained, he relegated him. They also said that the official would not accept any appeal of the ruling. So basically they screwed the excitement and the tour for Cav. Hopefully he can come back, unlikely.

only thing that can save him now is for Thor to crash in the last sprint stage and Cav to take the win.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

hushovd in the breakaway again hunting for intermediate points.. u will never see cav do tat...

i think hushovd deserve the green jersey thru and thru...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Damn, Hushovd is powering up that climb like a true climber!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

he is working his ass off today... wad a powerful climb from hushovd.. 80kg of load..


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

_"I hope Thor can sleep at night," said Cavendish. "If it means that much to him, then so be it.

"Thor either thinks so highly of himself that he thinks I was looking out for him or he thinks so highly of my team that the only way he can beat us is to complain like that." _

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/other_sports/cycling/8158113.stm


I bet Thor went right to sleep and woke up planning to bury Cavs chances at Green. Cav came off is line trying to be cute and make a running block and it cost him - he should man up and shut up, instead of whinging.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

He deserved it!!! Go Thor!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

thor leading by 24 points now.. potentially 6 more later to make it 30.... if he get another 6 in the next few stages,its green for him 100%.. he can finish last in champ elysses and still win green...


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that was close. Amazing bike control.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

30 points lead in the bag for hushovd.. wad a ride....


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hats off to Hushovd. That's how to win jerseys!!!!! - On The Road.

Now Cavendish will have to win it off him. This year I don't think he can, but next year's battle will have added spice.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

now i really hope thor can win in champ elysses.. if he does win in paris,he will force mark to eat his own word...


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

j3fri said:


> now i really hope thor can win in champ elysses.. if he does win in paris,he will force mark to eat his own word...


Head to Head with Cav? No Chance.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

albert owen said:


> Head to Head with Cav? No Chance.


anything is possible.... the cobblestones maybe will weaken cav a little? columbia train might be tired by then perhaps?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

twitter from wiggins

Thor Husovd, what can I say, after a certain persons comments today, Thor sticks two fingers up in a way that only Thor can. A true Gent
12 minutes ago from mobile web


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

j3fri said:


> twitter from wiggins
> 
> Thor Husovd, what can I say, after a certain persons comments today, Thor sticks two fingers up in a way that only Thor can. A true Gent
> 12 minutes ago from mobile web


Brilliant!

There is "history" between Cav and Wiggins going back to last year's Madison in the Olympics.
To think, they used to be best buddies and room mates.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> There is "history" between Cav and Wiggins going back to last year's Madison in the Olympics.
> To think, they used to be best buddies and room mates.


Was this before or after he dissed his entire country as idiots for celebrating olympic track cycling?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Cav will never be able to have a day like Thor just had. Thor was THE man. Cav is a wimp.


----------

